# Abu dhabi relocation - urgent need help please



## rarbitrario (Nov 26, 2014)

HI GUYS,

I WILL BE RELOCATING IN ABU DHABI ON THE 23RD OF DECEMBER. DOES ANYONE HERE KNOWS ANY RECRUITING AGENCIES WHERE I CAN APPLY IMMEDIATELY FOR JOB. FOR NOW I AM A *SALES STORE MANAGER *HERE IN RIYADH SAUDI ARABIA. I REALLY REALLY NEED YOUR HELP REGARDING MY CONCERN GUYS PLEASE. 

ANY RESPONSES WILL BE TRULY APPRECIATED.

WISH ME GUYS BEST OF ALL LUCKS.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## syed_21j (Dec 10, 2014)

Best Wishes


----------

